# Check out my DPDR videos



## Michaeln99 (Feb 18, 2018)

I am creating many videos on Depersonalization disorder (feeling unreal, lost sense of self)

Codependency (people pleasing, being used)

Complex trauma (emotional abuse, alchoholic families etc)

C-PTSD by pete walker is a great book which explains dissociation further

I have some videos to share to help us overcome the trauma many probably forgot or are in denial of

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLsVrFJYhohBTPtpoDCSeVyu3kAb5q-B-E


----------

